# Door Gym Bars......Work?



## Jay Adam (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I hope I'm in the right section.

I need some guidance on a Door Gym please, for those who are familiar with them. I would mainly use it for Bicep and Back workout.

*1)Do they fit onto most door frames OK, without any danger of causing any damage to the door frame when you put your weight on it during workout (I'm about 12.5 stones)?*

*2)When used correctly, are they beneficial and effective?*

*3)Do they provide good results for the biceps?*

4)Here are a few that I have seen:

a) Ebay - £19.49

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DOOR-GYM-exercise-bar-PULL-UP-CHIN-UP-PUSH-UP-DIPS-BAR-/270581817079?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item3effeedef7

B) Ebay - £11.75 (Iron Gym)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230477508430&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

c) Ebay - £29.95 (Powerbar)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Powerbar-PLUS-CHIN-UP-PULL-UP-BAR-FREE-GLOVES-/130398469977?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1e5c5abf59

*As you noticed all three are different designs.....taking into account quality and value for money, which one would you recommend please?*

*
*

Thank you.

Jay


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

yea i have one got from argos that screws into the door frame; their ok


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Jay Adam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope I'm in the right section.
> 
> ...


I have option C. Used it when I first started training. Works fine and is pretty solid, but you need a door that has a bit of clearance either side.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I have had a screw in one and one of the new style ones that don't screw in at all, both broke on me, 14 stone btw not majorly heavy


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

waste of time IMO why not get down to a gym? and im a joiner and would not like to hang anything like that off a door frame/casing


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree I wouldn't want to hang a huge weight off a door casing which isn't designed to take any weight at all


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

The iron gym. I have one. Works very well, and doesn't mark the door.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Ask Dan - Dsahnas.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a screw in one, and a iron gym. The iron gym is great, its stable, strong and doesn't mark the door at all. The pressure doesn't go into the top of the door frame in stead its transferred down the side parts so its stronger. Id recommend it


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

I recommend one like (a) Door Gym as it has multiple grips - overhand,

underhand and palms facing. You want to mix those up to train all the

arm flexor muscles. They also fit nicely on a 'normal' door frame,

as long as walls are not unusually thick etc. Weight gets transfered down

the vertical of the frame so quite secure unless falling apart already!

The reason to get one of these as well as going to the gym is to use it

several times a day for a few reps. 'Greasin the groove' is a good way

to increase pullup endurance.

And yes its very effective for the biceps. A few good reps - slow, from

dead hang to chin over bar is a lot better than many sloppy reps!

Once you are strong on these you can loop a rope or towel over and

pullup from that. Offsetting your hands one high & one low puts most of

the weight on the upper arm so you can gradually progress towards a

one-arm pullup


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

None of these will work on 'older' style house, with thick concrete walls. these are designed for 'new' build type houses with partition walls.

make sure you have a door that does not have a wall next to it as these bars slightly overhang the door frame.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

I have the iron gym. Works well. Sits on the frame with no issues. Pity I cant do many reps!


----------

